# cold winter inside for tropical species



## terryo (Sep 29, 2011)

A few days ago I had to bring Pio (my female 4 1/2 yr. old Cherry Head) in for the Winter. She didn't eat for two days but today finally came out of her hide and is eating, but is also pacing the vivarium. Tonight she went back in her hide. I feel so bad for her having to bring her in, and my son (the one who takes after me the most...animals, ponds, gardens etc.) thinks it's awful and is constantly telling me that Pio belongs in Florida, or someplace warm, where she can be outside all the time. He makes me feel so guilty. 
So now I'm thinking, is it selfish to keep this particular species here in NY when she has to come in for 6 or 7 months out of the year. Shouldn't she be in a warmer climate, outside, enjoying the sunshine all the time, instead of only a few months? No matter how nice an enclosure we can make for them, they are still inside. The smaller one (Solo) doesn't seem to care at all that she is inside now, but poor Pio seems miserable.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Terry. I am just curious. Do you keep Pio outside all summer long, day & night? I have noticed that when I can't get my baby Sulcatas outside they definitely don't eat as much and they are less active. I don't think that you are being cruel to Pio. You've provided him with a great home & all of the love that he can possibly[/align] handle! 

***"provided her" not him... oops!



AnthonyC said:


> Hey Terry. I am just curious. Do you keep Pio outside all summer long, day & night? I have noticed that when I can't get my baby Sulcatas outside they definitely don't eat as much and they are less active. I don't think that you are being cruel to Pio. You've provided him with a great home & all of the love that he can possibly[/align] handle!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you provide a heated enclosure outside?


----------



## terryo (Sep 29, 2011)

Anthony, Pio is outside all Summer...night and day 24/7 in a Tortoise garden.
David, No, I live in a residential section with a small yard. My point is, should any of us here in the states with cold Winters have a tropical species that has to come in for all the cold Winter months. I'm starting to think that even though we do our best with nice inside enclosures, that our Torts are not the happiest that they can be when inside. The box turtles that I have are native to this area, and do fine outside all year, but not the tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2011)

If only the parts of the world who were able to have tortoises outside year round were allowed to keep tortoises, none of us would be able to have them. My climate is such that the tortoises are heated 5 or 6 months out of the year too. I'm lucky enough that they are outside with heated sheds. 

Don't let your son lay the guilt trip on you. Pio has been fine all his whole life under the regime you have him one. He'll get used to being indoors soon, and will settle down.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Sep 29, 2011)

I fear that there needs to be far more information on this topic than you can easily disclose.

If you were to consider sending her to Florida:
Do you know anyone, far south enough, that you would consider "giving" her too?
Would you be able to maintain ownership to insure her safe wellbeing?

The most important thing is you always have her wellbeing in mind, so she is best to be with you.
Does your son want you to move to Florida?


----------



## oscar (Sep 29, 2011)

terry I know what you mean about bringing your red foot in for the winter, I have put that guilt trip on myself and know how much mine enjoy being outside during the summer and how much easier it is to care for them outside. In the process of redoing my reptile room and trying to give them as much room as I can. should have had it done already but have been procrastinating. A basement would be nice were I could partition a large part of it off for them.
steve


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

The same argument could be made for just keeping them in the natural habitats and not even importing/breeding/etc...
Personally, Terry, I love your vivs. Sure, Pio is restless, and I certainly don't blame her because we all get restless on those days of being cooped up, however...
you provide such a wonderful home for her (and your other critters, may I add) that I do think it is just as well she stay cooped up in a loving home. 

Even in the warmest climates, there are spouts of bad weather. Florida gets their share of rain and hurricanes. Here is SoCal, we get our spouts of cool weather during the winter as well. Heck, some parts get snow! 

I guess what my point is, it is the owner that makes the animal thrive in the end. No one can control the weather. Pio is even better off with you than she is with, say, someone in Florida who, with great weather and all, would never take her outside. 

Just my two cents, though..


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 29, 2011)

Terry, you know I have the same problem with Bob. I have spent a lot of money to set him up in a warm secure expensive shed and I get mad when he paces and rams the walls and doesn't settle down. But is it selfish? Yeah sure and I know the time is coming when he will have to go live somewhere else. But he's going to Montana, colder and more snow, but he will be loved there and be part of a group of animals who are taken around and shown and allowed to be pet and I think it will be great for him. Weather wise? Not so much, but he will be taken care of and shown off and kept in a great situation...


----------



## ascott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Terry 

I believe that Pio will be just fine. Likely just will take a week or so for Pio to adjust to the viv versus the wide outdoors....and that beautiful garden  If I lived in your garden space I would bump around and kick rocks if I had to part from it.... Pio will be fine. Pio is well taken care of and you give a wonderful enclosure and Pio will adjust and be stalking you when you go past the enclosure in no time....

I totally understand what you son is saying as well, in an ideal world, in a world where all tortoise/turtles were left alone in their native habitat then life would be sublime for all of them....with no interference from humans, with nature left to be, well nature. 

However, none of us live in an ideal world and things are what they are and you provide a wonderful environment for your little ones...guilt is way to heavy to strap to ones back....let it go my friend, let it go.....

Besides, Florida is not allllll thaaaat (snapping my fingers left to right) LOL....


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2011)

I know of no redfoot in FL that has a better home and life than Pio. Torts pace and get restless no matter how much space they have. I turn my sulcatas loose on 5 acres and they just pace the fences trying to get out. Its the same thing you describe with Pio. I think its more of a reaction to a change in environment, than it is being upset about the great indoors.

And Maggie, Montana? Really?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep. When the time comes he will go here to show off more than he does in Corvallis. I have thought long and hard about this...sun? Or love? Hands on? Or large group? I think Cory will take the best care of him, I don't mean that you wouldn't, but with Cory he will be loved and shown off. She takes a large group of animals around to show them off and she gives tours of her bazillion acre ranch with all the different kinds of animals she has. I have known Cory for a long time and I was totally sold when I was standing outside in the frosty morning drinking a cup of coffee with an anteater at my feet when I saw a herd of horse coming running as fast as they could from so far away I didn't know they were horses, running as fast as they could and they ran and ran and as I went running up on the porch they put the brakes on and slid in for breakfast. I got french kissed by a kinkaju and then I knew I wanted Bob there. I have always liked Cory but spending a few days on her ranch convinced me that's where Bob should go. All the animals are happy, that's what I saw. They were just happy and that's where I want Bob to go. Her Sulcata's go out in the snow and they also have a large barn to live in. He'll do great there...when the time comes...

http://www.animal-edventures.org/

He'll be boss man here.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

so terryo do you ave plans to move her when she gets bigger?


----------



## harris (Sep 30, 2011)

I struggle with guilt sometimes pondering that very same question. Fortunately, I live alone in my house. Therefore, I've transferred one of the spare rooms into their own room. The only tortoise species I have left and am commited to for the rest of my life are my Manouria. The room is temperature and humidy controlled. At this time they're between 4 and 6 yrs old. The room is big enough to handle 2 - 3 adults when they eventually get that size. When they do become adults, I will have to split them up into 2 rooms, which fortunately I'll able to do. If I wasn't able to provide this, I wouldn't have these guys. The North American turtle species I have (Blanding's and Woods) don't require the same "touchy" environment as the tortoises, so I'm able to dedicate part of the basement to the young one's in the Winter while the adults are hibernated.

Knowing what I know about you from this forum, you provide the ultimate care to your babies. As they grow, you'll adapt. Tell your son that mother knows best!


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 30, 2011)

Terry,

Years ago I kept and sucessfully bred Redfoot tortoises here in the Catskills of New York State by keeping them outdoors only from June through September and indoors the rest of the time. I've also kept Sulcata, Leopards and other non-temperate climate species here in a similar manner. Some bred sucessfully here, others did not. But I believed that success or lack of was based on my own efforts. It can be done and done sucessfully but as you well know it does require additional equipment, effort and attention to details. If done right I don't see any reason that tortoises can't be kept sucessfully outside of their required climate. It depends upon the person and how committed they want to be. You very obviously are. Some people that I have talked to I wouldn't recommend they attempt to keep tropical or arid species here in the Northeast, in fact I've tried to discourage some people simply based on conversation with them! 

I gauge sucess on results. It certainly appears to me based on your knowledge of your tortoise as well as all the photos I've seen here on TFO of your enclosures and your tortoise that you've gained sucess. 

My vote is that your Redfoot remains a New Yorker!


----------



## terryo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments and responces. These tortoises are like my family. I don't want to breed them, just want them to be happy. When the time comes if Pio gets too big....hopefully this is it....then I will have to think about it, but for now she'll just have to adjust to being indoors until next Spring. 

Maggie....I can't imagine Bob being anywhere else but with you.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

GOOD FOR YOU TERRY... AND GOOD FOR PIO TOO!!!


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 30, 2011)

Terry, what was it you told me yesterday when I was talking about my Eastern being in the south? 
"Yup, Eastern's are Yankee turtles...but I'm sure they will do fine there too.
Terry "

So there you go. Your little Redfoot is going to be fine. Wish I had that indoor setup.....


----------

